# organization....arrrrrrgggg!



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I had all of my apps organized with all my most used apps on the home page, games on another and so on....

Today I added a game and also ran all my updates from the app store.  Now my home page looks just like it did when I bought it.  The few original shortcuts.  The rest of the app shortcuts are scattered on other pages randomly!!!  

All that work to organize - gone!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm.  I don't think I've ever had it rearrange my apps doing an update....did you organize through iTunes?  If so, can you re-sync?

Betsy 
(off to check my pages to see if they magically rearranged themselves...)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I did a little of both and that's the first thing I tried - syncing with iTunes - but nope, still the same.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So frustrating, but I've never heard of that before!  Anyone else had this happen?

Betsy


----------

